# New grow tent set up, heat issues need advice



## bigjayzizzle (Oct 12, 2008)

i posted a thread about a week ago that has all the particulars of the setup, just a quick overview of my set up. i bought the HTG grow tent and light kit off ebay and i love it! it came with lots of stuff that i never had but needed for growing. this will be my 6th grow, and this is the first time i have a decent light and tent w real nutes so i am excited. i currently have 6 white widow and 3 blue mystic/unkown strain. my temps are up in the 100's even with the inline fan (rated at 80 cfm) and a oscilating minature fan. the plants have beeen doing great, i had them in my veg room dresser under a T-8 home depo dual flour set up from seed and today is thier 2nd day in thier new environment. i have had beautiful female plants die in the past due to heat issues and i do not want to loose anymore plants on my new grow. what do i need to lower the temps? the inline fan is actually pushing air into the tent when i thought it was sucking it out, i turned it around but didnt really feel it suck any air out so it is currently circulating the air around. i have about 3 of the vents open but my temps are still out of range. was i supposed to buy ducting and mount the 80 cfm intake fan in a different way? and if i buy more fans will that help? the light is a 400 hps with a conversion bulb in it for the veg.  take a look at the pics. any advice is great advice!!! thanks in advance!!!
i cant post pics after many attempts. i do nto know how to resize them... they are 644x484


----------



## HydroManiac (Oct 12, 2008)

You could blow air on the light and have outtake fan on the bottom blowing air out JMO


----------



## andy52 (Oct 12, 2008)

not enough cfm's to begin with.i would vent the reflector with a stronger blower.also need cool air coming in at the bottom of the tent.i have a tent and i use a 435 cfm blower,drawing air thru the filter,then the reflector and out the top.then a 265 cfm blower bringing air in from outside via a dryer vent..also a oscillating fan inside the tent blowing at all times.


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 12, 2008)

my friend has the same problem   what we did was... have a/c attached to the tent to the lamp... to keep bulb and tent cool.... plus  the room where tent is at, has other a/c to keep the room where tent is to be cool... also other duct fan on other side is open where room is cool..  

it keep my friend's tent temp around 79 to 84 .... set it in "high cool"  but during night cycle  the a/c is off but other a/c in the room keep running...


----------



## daf (Oct 12, 2008)

u need 2 definitly get a bigger blower with more cfm, like a 435 minimum


----------



## ctrain18 (Oct 14, 2008)

does that grow tent help with the odor at all? Im thinking about getting one


----------



## bigjayzizzle (Oct 15, 2008)

my plants are still a few weeks old and despite the heat they r thiriving and growing very fast. i dont really smell em too mych yet, but they still havnt budded up yet.


----------

